# Demasoni schooling?



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Finally got my tank ready it is 92" long 29" wide and right now about 14" deep, going to home my Mbuna cichlids. For now moved all my smaller ones in:20 demasoni, 5 female crabo, 5 female albino socolofi.
My demasonis look like a school of tetras the way they are following each other around the tank, very interesting behavior for me because in the 55 gal tank they came out of they were already starting to war with each other. Reading online it says in the wild they travel in huge groups am now reconsidering adding the larger fish into this tank if I am going to lose this effect!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

pictures would be very cool!


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

Agreed! I would love to see some pics Dale...


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Slight problem with the tank lol ok major problem it leaks, working on fixing it as we speak, had to move fish into two separate tanks. Moved the bumblebees, red zebras and snow white socolofis into a 300 gallon water trough and the demasonis and yellow labs back to the 125. Included a couple pics of some surprises that showed up in the 125.


















First one is a 3/4" red zebra I believe, second a couple of the six or so 1/3" yellow labs


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

Looking good---too bad about the tank though...what a hassle!!


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

It is but not bad I built this as a stress reliever incorporating all sorts of crazy ideas I've read on the net; built in under-gravel spray bar, cement walls with balloons for caves, diy sand filter as well as the plywood aquarium. Toyed with it for the last 4 or 5 months so a couple of more is just the price of learning.


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

gotcha!


----------

